
Email is harder than you think - mathouc
http://blog.frontapp.com/2016/02/04/email-is-harder-than-you-thought/
======
j_lev
Geez you frontapp guys send me a lot of unsolicited email. Every time I launch
a new site, there you are, annoying me again.

